# Cheap DIY Kitchen



## garen12 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am a DIY enthusiast and know quite a bit about DIY kitchens and fitting them as I’ve fitted quite a few for my friends, neighbours and family. Infact if anyone that knows me buys a DIY kitchen then they always ask me to help fit it or at least ask my advise. I also know how much it cost to manufacture a kitchen because my dad used to work at the local pet shop and he knows how much Mr.Wilkes the owner used to pay for a bag of sawdust so I can therefore work out how much chipboard costs to make because it’s made from the same stuff and as kitchens are made from chipboard then I can work out perhaps to within ten pounds or so exactly how much a kitchen costs to manufacture. There is a company that advertise on the net called http://www.the-kitchenfactory.co.uk (www.the-kitchenfactory.co.uk) and I know that you cannot manufacture a kitchen for the price that they advertise . Don’t be fooled by these guys. I buy my kitchens from wow kitchens because he’s my friend and his kitchens are really good and cheap. o=?


----------



## musicformedia (Oct 22, 2012)

Note to admin: I'm getting these assholes posting spam on my forum aswell. Might be worth disallowing the word "kitchen" in posts to stop the bots posting


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 22, 2012)

Noooo, don't disallow the word kitchen...

maybe some one want's to talk about that kitchen:
http://embertone.com/freebies/page21/kitchen.php


----------

